

The Ego Dilemma - shalmanese
http://blog.bumblebeelabs.com/the-ego-dilemma/

======
malarky
Feynman solved the Ego Dilemma. It's somewhere in his letters which got
published recently, and goes along the lines of "I'm stupid, but it's okay,
the process is gonna be fun!" Also "I feel like a monkey trying to get that
banana." which might be more familiar.

------
mgreenbe
A little bit of a tease:

    
    
      Unfortunately, the right way to deal with the ego dilemma 
      is tricky and complex and deserves an entire post of it’s 
      own. It really involves revamping your entire belief 
      structure into something deeply probabilistic with a much 
      finer and more nuanced representation of ignorance which 
      I promise to write at a later date when I’ve fully 
      processed what I’m actually doing.
    

But still, <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Know_thyself> is always good advice.

------
zmonkeyz
This is why I don't hang with drunks. :)

